# Seiko Skx009K Aka Pepsi



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi folks,

I want to introduce my first automatic timepiece-Seiko SKX009K aka Pepsi.I have always liked the shape and functions of diver watches although I can`t swim which is ironic somehow...Here you are some pics on jubilee bracelet(it come with it,I don`t like it-the folded links are uncomfortable to wear and the curved end links are horrible),on silicone band and on leather.I hope you will enjoy them!Cheers!


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice watch mate, I'm just getting into Seikos myself although I've had other autos for some time. They are a very good solid watch and divers look great on a multitude of straps/bracelets-natos/zulus/rhinos especially. Wait until you discover the joys of modding Seiko divers :man_in_love:


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

avidfan said:


> Nice watch mate, I'm just getting into Seikos myself although I've had other autos for some time. They are a very good solid watch and divers look great on a multitude of straps/bracelets-natos/zulus/rhinos especially. Wait until you discover the joys of modding Seiko divers :man_in_love:


Heheh,thank you ,buddy.I like the whole watch and I don`t find anything to chage-ofr me all it`s perfect.


----------



## 1475lee (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice i like the seiko divers too but can't make my mind up 007 or 009 just not sure about the red and blue i like it now but maybe not tomorrow..


----------



## 1475lee (Mar 15, 2011)

1475lee said:


> Nice i like the seiko divers too but can't make my mind up 007 or 009 just not sure about the red and blue i like it now but maybe not tomorrow..


i may just get the 007 and may be an alpha gmt master homage pepsi?


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh,it was love at first sight for me...


----------



## new2horology (Jun 28, 2010)

1475lee said:


> Nice i like the seiko divers too but can't make my mind up 007 or 009 just not sure about the red and blue i like it now but maybe not tomorrow..


I really like the divers, I see what you mean about the pepsi, it reminds me of the GMT rolex, my uncle has one.

I had my mind made up on the 007 but then I saw the scuba prospex, it has hacking!! argh! the decisions 

Nick


----------



## new2horology (Jun 28, 2010)

mitadoc said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I want to introduce my first automatic timepiece-Seiko SKX009K aka Pepsi.I have always liked the shape and functions of diver watches although I can`t swim which is ironic somehow...Here you are some pics on jubilee bracelet(it come with it,I don`t like it-the folded links are uncomfortable to wear and the curved end links are horrible),on silicone band and on leather.I hope you will enjoy them!Cheers!


nice watch dude

my first automatic was also a seiko, I'm sure you'll be getting more

Nick


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

I just got from the mailman my Zulu red`n`blue strap.It`s gorgeous I have to say.I shall post pics later.Cheers!


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

new2horology said:


> mitadoc said:
> 
> 
> > Hi folks,
> ...


I am afraid of that,but I know it will happen anyway...


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## new2horology (Jun 28, 2010)

not my cup of tea, too many colours for my liking

but if you like it, thats all that matters 

enjoy it

Nick


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

new2horology said:


> not my cup of tea, too many colours for my liking
> 
> but if you like it, thats all that matters
> 
> ...


It`s a Pepsi diver,man-these are the colours!


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

I HAVE MANY SEIKO DIVERS WATCHES OVER THE YEARS AND THINK THAT FOR THE PRICE THEY ARE AS GOOD AS ANY ON THE MARKET TODAY SADLY I GOT RID OF MY 009 SO AM NOW ON THE LOOKOUT FOR A 007 BUT THE PRICES ON THE BAY AT THE MOMENT ARE WAY TOOOO MUCH FOR A USED ONE/


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Let me write some stuff about accuracy and about my movement`s behaviour.As I previously wrote I have bought it 2nd hand.When I got it it started run too fast-it gained about 40 seconds a day which was unappropriate for me.Most of my watches are with quartz movements although I have read many post from happy forum users whose Seiko 7S26 movements run very within COSC specifications.But mine wasn`t COSC enough-hahahah.So ,I sent it to my watchmaker.He disassembled it,put some new oil and set it on timegrapher.I got it back 3 weeks ago and I started to measure its accuracy and daily deviation.Here are the results so far:

Day 1: 0 sec

Day 2 : +2 sec

Day 3: +2 sec

Day 4: -2 sec

Day 5: -2 sec

Day 6:- 1 sec

Day 7:- 4 sec

Day 8:+ 1 sec

Day 9:- 3 sec

Day 10:- 2 sec

Day 11:- 1 sec

Day 12:+1 sec

Day 13:-4 sec

Day 14:- 3 sec

Day 15:- 2 sec

Day 16:-3 sec

Day 17:-2 sec

So,as you can see,it`s too good for now to be truth.After a month maybe that will change.Oh,I almost forgot-I wear the watch constantly 14 hours a day and it`s dial up at night.

Thanks for reading this...


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

I just got my Z22 flat vented rubber (ZLM29) with 2 fat spring bars included.Great deal!Pics soon!


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Well, the whole month is passed,the loss during this time was 48 seconds!

When we divide it with 30 days we understand this wonderful Seiko has lost average 1,6 seconds a day.If we sum all the gains and losses and divide it with 30 -the total deviation is 1,9 seconds a day!!!

Incredible watch and watchmaker I have!


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Both the SKX007 & 009 are both solid dependable watches... :good: They do come highly recommended by so many people on various websites as the watches that can take a lot of abuse & continue to give great service. The Black & Orange Monsters are a rather different take on the standard format of Divers watch you either love them or you don't... Personally I rather like that chunk of steel on my wrist... sort of feel out of balance without it! 

Mike.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

I too have an 009 and find the Jubilee bracelet to be uncomfortable.

I solved that by buying a Selko branded oyster bracelet in Sales and now its one of my most comfortable watches.

As for zulu type watch straps I think they are flakey and just make the 009 look cheap. :lookaround:

Its bracelets for me or at a pinch a quality leather.

(Awaits incoming from the zulu crowd)


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

luddite said:


> I too have an 009 and find the Jubilee bracelet to be uncomfortable.
> 
> I solved that by buying a Selko branded oyster bracelet in Sales and now its one of my most comfortable watches.
> 
> ...


Oh well I suppose I must do this then!!!










I know what you mean about the Jubilee the Oyster is a more comfortable bracelet!

But I rather like the nylon beefed up NATO style of straps.


----------



## jrahmad98 (Mar 21, 2011)

if i could keep only one of my watches it would have to be the seiko skx007 (or skx009 same thing) :lookaround:


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Yeah,the smell of the sea...


----------



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm currently just about to get one too, they're great watches!! (i used to own a SKX007K - but it was stolen :thumbsdown: )

BTW it looks ace on the Mesh Bracelet Mitadoc!!


----------

